# Year-end EV sales figures: the winner is…



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

As major EV makers announced their 2011 sales figures today, it appears that the Japanese beat the home team by a nose – Nissan sold 9,674 Leafs, and Chevy delivered 7,671 Volts. Mitsubishi and Ford brought EVs to market in December, and each delivered a handful. No figures were available for Fisker or Tesla... Newswire >


----------

